# Looking for advice re: getting practical experience with Ferrets?



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi All,

I've always wanted Ferrets and I'm finally in a position where I feel like I could offer some a really good home. I've got loads of books and I've done loads of research etc... but I've not really had any hands on experience with any apart from holding a really young one once at a fair. I've asked around my area and I'm really struggling to find someone I know with any as pets that I can handle etc...

I live in the York area and I'm desperate to get some experience with Ferrets. I've sent emails to a couple of rescue centres about volunteering opportunities etc... but I was wondering if any of you lovely people could offer me any more suggestions of places/people to try and ask? I'm willing to travel etc.... not got any limits on distance.

Thanks in Advance
Sarah x


----------



## Boon (Mar 18, 2015)

Try the north east ferret rescue! They are a little far away but they are brilliant!


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. They were one of the ones I contacted. They didn't have any volunteering opportunities but said I was more than welcome to come and see them and get lots of info etc.... Just let them know when I wanted to come etc.... It's right near my grandparents. Haven't heard back from them since though.

Found another rescue closer to me in Huddersfield. It's an hour away but Been there 3 times so far and adopted my first fuzzy after my first day. She's awesome!!


----------



## Violet Emily (Apr 11, 2015)

Congrats on getting your first ferret. Is she on her own? Ferrets have much more fun when they are in groups.


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah she is unfortunately. She lost her friend in the rescue and they have had many failed attempts to try and find her any new friends. I'm going to try her with a kit in the summer.

Ferret Math is already starting to take over. I've ordered a large garden shed and I will be kitting it out with 2 large hutches and an indoor play area and attaching a large outdoor run. If Frankie doesn't take to any more ferrets I'm going to start a second group.

Exciting!!


----------

